# Opera on YouTube - good option? Recommendations?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you guys like to watch complete operas on YouTube?

I have rarely watched a complete one - a relatively recent example, a version of _Die Soldaten_ - but more often, I avoid the format entirely, except for arias, fragments, or a way to screen a production before I buy it on DVD or blu-ray.

I do have YouTube on my Internet-capable TV with a fairly speedy connection.

But I just don't seem to get myself to watch a complete opera on YouTube. Even with a speedy connection there will be the eventual buffering pause... there's low image and sound quality... the changing of video clips when the opera is divided in several clips ruins the continuity and immersion... The presence or absence of subtitles in a language I understand is a lottery...

The experience of watching a blu-ray with DTS sound is so profoundly superior... or even an older DVD...

Of course, the big advantage of YouTube is availability, not to forget that there is no charge.

But even in the case of operas that are not available elsewhere, I just can't get myself to spend 2 to 3 hours watching an opera with mediocre image and sound and often with no subtitles.

So what's your opinion?

And in case you do find it a valid option, should we make a list of the best complete opera videos out there on YouTube, those with good image and sound, hopefully not subdivided or divided in a few segments, with decent subtitles in major languages, and containing good productions?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

For me its a necessary evil, limited funds and what not. I did however find a much better solution! If you subscribe with the met then you can watch unlimited, uninterupted operas with plenty of subtitle options. Also there're several payment options for those on a budget. Their archive is full of the old and the new, the most recent opera added was the mets premiere of Le Comte Ory.

P.S. I know I'd still find a list of complete operas on youtube very helpful!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I sometimes do. I recently watched the whole of L'Incoronazione di Poppea with Connolly and Persson. Luckily it was available in higher definition, but you are right, the changing of video clips is a pain, especially the the up-loader hasn't made a playlist out of it (Another reason to love Oedipus Tyrannus, he usually does). But I'll only watch it on YouTube if it is not available on DVD.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

CountessAdele said:


> For me its a necessary evil, limited funds and what not. I did however find a much better solution! If you subscribe with the met then you can watch unlimited, uninterupted operas with plenty of subtitle options. Also there're several payment options for those on a budget. Their archive is full of the old and the new, the most recent opera added was the mets premiere of Le Comte Ory.


Alma I swear I didn't bribe or coerce CountessAdele to say this.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Watching clips is OK but my internet speed is so low I can't watch without getting frustrated. But if it was the only option then of course I'd watch a complete opera.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

The only way I could watch a full opera on YT is if the encoding was 720p or better, YT uses a significantly higher bitrate for the audio encode once you go above 480p


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Given that most of the operas on YouTube are without subtitles, I usually lost interest in watching them within half an act and would just listen to the rest of it whilst I browse the internet. The sound/picture quality doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I like it, and use it often. Normally for arias and specific things, but now and then also for complete operas.

Here below, _Penthesilea_, by Othmar Schoeck:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> I did however find a much better solution! If you subscribe with the met then you can watch unlimited, uninterupted operas with plenty of subtitle options. Also there're several payment options for those on a budget. Their archive is full of the old and the new, the most recent opera added was the mets premiere of Le Comte Ory.


Oh boy.......:lol:
(mamascarlatti knows why)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It is true that it isn't of the highest quality, and there is a limited selection, when you are looking for opera on youtube. However, accessibility is the name of the game when it comes to my youtube channel, so if you guys have any suggestions of great opera performances (full ones) on youtube, I'll happily catalog them on my channel. Right now my Wagner and Bizet play lists look pathetic, that's for sure.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I love to watch individual arias or scenes on YouTube, but I don't think I'd make it through an entire opera.


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

Youtube is incredibly handy for exploring arias and listening to clips, as others have said. But the quality and clicking just gets in the way of enjoying a full opera performance. And I wouldn't dare watch an opera for the first time on youtube, in case the video quality, sound quality, etc turns me off when in fact the opera itself is fantastic elsewhere.

Basically, I use Youtube to pick out which operas I'm going to rent from elsewhere, or for a quick aria fix.


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Youtube is of course an indispensable tool for the buyer of opera DVDs, especially for those among us who suffer from a Eurotrash allergy. I sometimes also use it for post-purchase evaluations ("is this really how it's supposed to be sung?"), but never for independent watching.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Youtube = my best friend! 

OK, seriously ... I use it very often. Mostly for arias and fragments. But also the whole operas are more than welcome!



Almaviva said:


> And in case you do find it a valid option, should we make a list of the best complete opera videos out there on YouTube, those with good image and sound, hopefully not subdivided or divided in a few segments, with decent subtitles in major languages, and containing good productions?


Yes, please! That would be great!
I remember Aksel posted link to youtube channel with whole operas, but I can't find his post in the moment.


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for this thread as I hadn't realized there were whole operas on Youtube. I would definitely peruse some of them, if the performances were also available on DVD/Blu Ray, so that I could screen them ahead of time.

Are these operas mostly boot-legged or legitimately released on YouTube?

I also subscribe to the Met Player since I do not live anywhere near NY. Having said that I did see an outstanding performance of Le Comte Ory there last Easter break while visiting family. It is now on MetPlayer and is to die for!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAnna said:


> Thanks for this thread as I hadn't realized there were whole operas on Youtube. I would definitely peruse some of them, if the performances were also available on DVD/Blu Ray, so that I could screen them ahead of time.
> 
> Are these operas mostly boot-legged or legitimately released on YouTube?
> 
> I also subscribe to the Met Player since I do not live anywhere near NY. Having said that I did see an outstanding performance of Le Comte Ory there last Easter break while visiting family. It is now on MetPlayer and is to die for!


Oh gosh, I can't be reminded of this Le Comte Ory without getting mad at myself. I bought a ticket for its Met in HD broadcast, then I forgot, and didn't attend it!!! Three days later I thought, "when am I supposed to watch Le Comte Ory?" and opened the drawer where I store my tickets, and dammit, saw that it was too late!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Oh gosh, I can't be reminded of this Le Comte Ory without getting mad at myself. I bought a ticket for its Met in HD broadcast, then I forgot, and didn't attend it!!! Three days later I thought, "when am I supposed to watch Le Comte Ory?" and opened the drawer where I store my tickets, and dammit, saw that it was too late!


You should probably consider subscribing to Met Player:devil:.


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Oh gosh, I can't be reminded of this Le Comte Ory without getting mad at myself. I bought a ticket for its Met in HD broadcast, then I forgot, and didn't attend it!!! Three days later I thought, "when am I supposed to watch Le Comte Ory?" and opened the drawer where I store my tickets, and dammit, saw that it was too late!


Sorry, I am a newbie here and did not mean to open old wounds, let skeletons out of the closet, etc. If it's any consolation, I arrived on a red-eye the day of the performance and could not check into my hotel until after 3:00 so I was a tad bit sleepy for the performance. Anyway, that performance has to be released on DVD at some point; has to be! I think everything that comes out of Diana Damrau's mouth should be recorded and put in a time capsule! I also heard her sing Daughter of the Regiment with Florez in SF and her aria at the end of the first act put a tear to my eye.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

MAnna said:


> Sorry, I am a newbie here and did not mean to open old wounds, let skeletons out of the closet, etc. If it's any consolation, I arrived on a red-eye the day of the performance and could not check into my hotel until after 3:00 so I was a tad bit sleepy for the performance. Anyway, that performance has to be released on DVD at some point; has to be! * I think everything that comes out of Diana Damrau's mouth should be recorded and put in a time capsule!* I also heard her sing Daughter of the Regiment with Florez in SF and her aria at the end of the first act put a tear to my eye.


What about when she was pregnant and had morning sickness??


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

La Scala's 1976 _Otello_, also in youtube:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never watched a complete opera on youtube but I would consider watching one if I don't have it on DVD or it's not on Met player and IF there are subtitles, the sound is decent and there's no interruptions in the music (so one giant clip per opera or one clip for each act).


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

rgz said:


> What about when she was pregnant and had morning sickness??


Darn I missed that performance! Was that the Incorporation of Poppea? :lol:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Norma_ at Naples in 1973.

Norma: Montserrat Caballé 
Adalgisa: Viorica Cortez 
Pollione: Pier Miranda Ferraro 
Oroveso: Agostino Ferrin

Conductor: Nicola Rescigno


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Andrew Toovey -_ Ubu Roi_


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nino Rota - Il Cappello di Paglia di Firenze*


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

*YouTube Opera Gold... Bernstein's one act Opera "Trouble in Tahiti"*

2001 BBC film version of Leonard Bernstein's one-act opera, Trouble in Tahiti, with Karl Daymond (Sam), Stephanie Novacek (Dinah), Tom Randle (Gardener and Trio Singer), Toby-Stafford Allen (Milkman and Trio Singer), and Mary Hegarty (Secretary and Trio Singer). Paul Daniel conducts the City of London Sinfonia.

The complete BBC production is on YouTube... do a search... "Trouble in Tahiti". It's divided into scenes... The production has all the feeling of 50's suburbia and Mad Men mixed in... Leonard Bernstein hit the nail "smack" on the head with this period piece. Add the catchy "the little white house" opening, that really seals the deal... I'm still grinning...


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Ildebrando Pizzetti, a musician belonging to the generation of Respighi or Zandonai, don't enjoy a great fame outside Italy. However, he was a pretty good composer for the stage.

Born in Parma, he was also a teacher and a critic for many years for the newspaper "Il Corriere della sera".










His best known opera is this _Assasinio nella cattedrale_, premiered at La Scala in 1958. But here we can find _La Figlia di Jorio_, premiered in 1954 at Naples, conducted by Gianandrea Gavazzeni and with Clara Petrella. It was a 'succès d'estime', but never really made it into even the fringes of the repertoire. However there is a recording:

*Mila di Codro*: Luisa Malagrida
*Aligi*: Mirto Picchi 
*Ornella*: Miriam Funari
*Candia della Leonessa*: Lari Scipioni 
*Lazaro di Roio*: Piero Guelfi​
that we can listen complete in youtube.






Interestingly, there is another _Figlia di Jorio_, this one by Alberto Franchetti, with a libretto by Gabriele D'Annunzio, that is a really good opera, we can hear here the end of the opera:

Figlia di Jorio - Franchetti - Finale


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*L'Orfeide*

Gian Francesco Malipiero premiered his opera-trilogy _L'Orfeide_ in 1925.

The first part, _La morte delle maschere_, is a performance in the fiction of a troupe of actors playing 'commedia dell'arte'. Orpheus, that is part of the audience, masked, denounced the performance and introduce with several chords of his lyre seven characters, that will represent Mankind...

... in the second part, _Sette canzoni_. Each of those 'songs' is a miniopera, based on the seven former characters. Perhaps the best one is the third, Il Ritorno, on an old woman that just receive news of the death of his only son. This is false, but at his return, the son finds his mother cradling a doll, insane with sadness, unreachable. This is Magda Olivero singing:






The last part, _Orfeo, ovvero L'otavva canzone_, is another performance, in this case puppets, in a medieval Court. Orfeo makes everyone sleepy with his lyre and flees with a fascinated Queen.

Complete in youtube:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Veteran American composer Robert Ward premiered his first opera, _He Who Gets Slapped_, back in 1956.

His next opera, from 1961, _The Crucible_, won a Pulitzer Prize, is his best known piece, and got performed several times in the last fifty years. It's based in a play by Arthur Miller on the Salem's trials. We can listen to the complete opera in youtube:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Rachel Portman is an English composer, working mainly in soundtracks, where she won an Academy Award for "Emma".

She has also written a children opera, _The Little Prince_, based on Saint-Exupéry's tale, that was premiered at the Houston Grand Opera, in the year 2003. Since that date, there have been performances in Boston, Milwaukee, New York, Santa Fe and her native England.

We can watch this opera in youtube:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Igor Stravinsky - Persephone*:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bellini - Norma - Talajic, Cossotto, Cossutta, Roni, Muti - Vienna, 1977*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bellini - Norma - Caballé, Veasey, Vickers, Ferrin, Patanè - Orange, 1974.*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Gli Ugonotti - Meyerbeer*

Margherita di Valois - Joan Sutherland
Raul de Nangis - Franco Corelli
Il Conte di Saint Bris - Giorgio Tozzi
Valentina - Giulietta Simionato
Urbano - Fiorenza Cossotto
Marcello - Nicolai Ghiaurov
Il Conte di Nevers - Wladimiro Ganzarolli
Tavannes - Piero de Palma
La Scala Theater Orchestra
Conducted by Gianandrea Gavazzeni
Teatro alla Scala, Milan, June 7, 1962.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

We can find complete in youtube _Einstein_, written by Paul Dessau with a libretto by Karl Mickel, premiered the year 1974 in Berlin.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Werther - Massenet*

Werther ....................... Alfredo Kraus 
Charlotte ..................... Renata Scotto 
Sophie ................. Maria Angeles Peters 
Albert ................... Vincenzo Sardinero 
Gran Teatro del Liceo - Barcelona
Conductor ..................... Alain Guingal 
Stage director ....... Giuseppe De Tomasi

June 10, 1987


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Puccini - La Boheme (Netrebko, Villazon, Billy)


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Carmen - Anita Rachvelishvili
Don José - Jonas Kaufmann
Escamillo - Erwin Schrott

Conductor - Daniel Barenboim
Production of the Teatro alla Scala






Lower quality and french subtitles. For El Guapo fans!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I attended some years ago the world premiere of _El Viaje a Simorgh_, by José María Sánchez-Verdú.






Though it was an interesting experience, with some minutes of good music, it was not fully convincing. After that opera, Sánchez-Verdú premiered also _Aura_ in Madrid, and there is a project to wrote another piece, _Atlas-Utopia_, for the Szalburg Biennale in 2013.

We can hear complete in youtube his chamber opera GRAMMA, written in the year 2006, and performed in Vienna, just this past month.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

schigolch said:


> We can hear complete in youtube his chamber opera GRAMMA, written in the year 2006, and performed in Vienna, just this past month.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Italian composer Adriano Guarnieri premiered recently in Rome the video-opera _Tenebrae_, based on writings by Massimo Cacciari, Heidegger and Trakl. It's complete in youtube:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

From Luigi Dallapiccola we can listen here in youtube what is perhaps his most ambitious opera, _Ulisse_, a piece quite complex and a kind of musical testament for Dallapiccola:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Cavalleria rusticana - Pietro Mascagni* 
Arturo Basile (1952) 
Santuzza: Giulietta Simionato 
Turiddu: Achille Braschi 
Alfio: Carlo Tagliabue 
Lola: Fernanda Cadoni 
Mamma Lucia: Liliana Pellegrino 
Orchestra: Orquesta Lirica della Cetra di Torino 
Choir: Coro della Cetra di Torino


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Lucia di Lammermoor with Natalie Dessay & Joseph Calleja. Member rgz saw this live.


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

First one that i have watched and i really loved.

*Rossini:La Cenerentola*. This is a recording from the Royal opera in Stockholm that was broadcast on Swedish television. Hence the Swedish subtitles. I love the way every one on the stage seems to love being there and really having fun with the opera.






And i was looking for a Tosca to watch before I see it live in December to have, and this one does not look to bad.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

We can watch complete in youtube the chamber opera by Boris Blacher, _Die Flut_, premiered in 1947.

There are four characters and the Choir, plus a minimal orchestra with five wind intruments and five strings.

The Banker (bass), the Young (tenor), the Girl (soprano) and the Fisher (baritone), are trapped by the tide ("Die Flut") in a sandbank while there were watching a shipwreck. The Banker tries to persuade the Young to swim to the shore and bring help, promising him money. The Girl falls in love with the Fisher, and is thinking on a romantic death beside his beloved. Then the tide recedes. The Young murders the Banker and robbes him the money, the Girl leave the Fisher and escape with the Young, now a rich man.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Philip Glass - Corvo Branco*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Philip Glass - Kepler*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A Barbiere from the MET, broadcasted in 1950:






Giuseppe Di Stefano; 
Salvatore Baccaloni; 
Lily Pons; 
Giuseppe Valdengo; 
Jerome Haines; 
conductor: Alberto Erede.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

DON CARLO (Verdi)
Don Carlo - Rolando Villazon
Elizabeth of Valois - Marina Poplavskaya
Marquis of Posa - Simon Keenlyside
Philip II - Ferrucio Furlanetto
Princess Eboli - Sonia Ganassi
Grand Inquisitor - Eric Halfvarson
Carlos V - Robert Lloyd
Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera, Covent Garden
Antonio Pappano
3 July 2008
This stunning and beautifully staged performance is available complete on YouTube but broken up into 35 segments, but it is well worth watching. It is the 5 Act version. Here for an example is a powerful performance of the scene in Act IV between King Philip and the Grand Inquisitor. I would hate to meet Eric Halfvarson in a dark alley.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda*






Beatrice di Tenda June Anderson
Agnese del Maino Teresa Zilio
Orombello Don Berndardini
Filippo Maria Visconti Armando Ariostini
Anichino Aldo Bottion
Rizzardo del Maino Ferrero Poggi

Conductor Gianfranco Masini

Venice, Teatro La Fenice
October 1987


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Walter Braunfels - Die Vögel*


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

schigolch said:


> A Barbiere from the MET, broadcasted in 1950:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this recording. I have it on a CD set. By the way it is the great Jerome Hines not Haines. He was the reason I bought the set.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Rodion Shchedrin: Dead Souls*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu, Rene Pape - Romeo & Juliette - Orange 2002*


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Watched a few months ago when aired once again on Rai 5, Paisiello's L'Osteria di Marechiaro is available in 16 tokens.
I enjoyed it, didn't hurt that Elizabeth Norberg-Schulz is a stunning woman.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Britten - Death in Venice
Glyndebourne 1989






I haven't watched the entire thing. Just putting this here.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Watched the entire London Ring on youtube. Like a boss. It began with "what, Philip Langridge is Loge? MUST WATCH", then I just had to see it all. Also the Aix Walküre. And soem Don Giovannis I think.

Still looking for a full version of the Kupfer Ring in any form...


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Strange that no-one has replied in 18 months...

As a newbie to Opera (with deliberate capitalization!) I am overjoyed to see that my chances to view opera have now increased dramatically, viz via uToob!

I live near the bottom of the African continent where, it seems, Opera is _persona non grata_. We have a 'State Opera House' in Pretoria, 60km away, but the last opera they had was three years ago! This year, the only one I have found so far is Lucia Di Lammermoor in Cape Town, some 1450km away, so as you can see, we are desperate!

I have heard none of the major singers and none of the major orchestras, so news that these are now (at least partially) available on YouTube is very exciting. To answer the OP: Would I watch a complete Opera on YT? In a heartbeat!

I know that the DVDs are available, but not in SA, and they have to be imported at great cost since our currency is based against a one-ply toilet roll...

Another innovation is the 'Torrent' by which you can apparently get the shows via the 'net, but who knows what the legalities are..?

I quite like the 'Met Watch' idea also, so thanks for a great old thread!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

huntsman said:


> Strange that no-one has replied in 18 months...
> 
> As a newbie to Opera (with deliberate capitalization!) I am overjoyed to see that my chances to view opera have now increased dramatically, viz via uToob!
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on Arte TV as well! http://liveweb.arte.tv/searchEvent.do?method=displayElements&orderBy=desc&chronology=0&categoryId=1

And this Vimeo channel: https://vimeo.com/iopera/videos


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, that is very kind of you to share - thank you!

I have just taken a look at both and am wearing a very excited smile..!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

schigolch said:


> A Barbiere from the MET, broadcasted in 1950:
> 
> Giuseppe Di Stefano;
> Salvatore Baccaloni;
> ...


dear god, I severely disliked Lily Pons' voice and ornaments! however, the rest is great


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

French language Barber of Seville from the 40s. Raymond Amade has the sort of high, pure tenor voice you don't find any more, though he can't really cope with Ecco Ridente. (Or 'Echo Rodents' as my spell check would have it.) Also, the Figaro is rather cute.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Figleaf - 

Getting it now...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

If you watch it on YouTube then you might as well download it, it is copyright infringement anyway


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Viewing operas on youtube is a great option for me. I've heard several operas that I wouldn't have heard otherwise.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

QuietGuy said:


> Viewing operas on youtube is a great option for me. I've heard several operas that I wouldn't have heard otherwise.


How else would we find the opportunity to look up opera from names like Ullmann? As others have noted in the past and recently, streaming websites don't really hurt sales all that much, and in fact they help us to make informed decisions and expose us to a lot of new music.








> *Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung (The Emperor of Atlantis or The Disobedience of Death) is a one-act opera by Viktor Ullmann with a libretto by Peter Kien. They collaborated on the work while interned in the Nazi concentration camp of Theresienstadt (Terezín) around 1943. The Nazis did not allowed it to be performed there and it received its first performance in 1975.
> The title is sometimes given as Der Kaiser von Atlantis, oder Der Tod dankt ab, that is, The Emperor of Atlantis, or Death Abdicates, and described as a "legend in four scenes" rather than an opera.In 1943, Ullmann and Kien were inmates at the Nazi concentration camp of Theresienstadt (Terezín) when they collaborated on the opera. The opera received a rehearsal at Theresienstadt in March 1944, but the Nazi authorities interpreted the work's depiction of the character Kaiser Overall as a satire on Adolf Hitler and did not allow it to be performed.Both the composer and the librettist died in the Auschwitz concentration camp.
> Ullmann entrusted his manuscripts to a fellow-prisoner, Dr. Emil Utitz, a former Professor of Philosophy at the German University in Prague, who served as the camp's librarian. Utitz survived the camp and passed the manuscripts on to another survivor, Dr. Hans G. Adler, a friend of Ullmann's, some of whose poems Ullmann had set to music. The score was a working version with edits, substitutions, and alternatives made in the course of rehearsals. Dr. Adler donated the original manuscripts and two copies of the libretto in his possession to the Goetheanum in Dornach, the center for the anthroposophical movement with which Ullmann was associated.
> 
> ...


Ullmann is one of my favorites from my grandfather's generation, he's all across the board style wise. Try his first and sixth piano sonatas if you liked the Emperor of Atlantis, his first piano sonata "In Memoriam Gustav Mahler" is sonorous but not terribly dense in texture, and the sixth is more rhythmically motivated with humorous musical themes.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread could be really useful if managed correctly...

Don Giovanni - complete (English Subtitles) (1080 HD)








Don Giovanni - Rodney GilfryLeporello - László PolgárDonna Anna - Isabel ReyDon Ottavio - Roberto SaccàDonna Elvira - Cecilia BartoliZerlina - Liliana NikiteanuMasetto - Oliver WidmerCommendatore - Matti SalminenConductor - Nikolaus HarnoncountDirector - Brian Large


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

I can listen or see complete operas on YT if they meet my musical tastes. Gosh the first operas I heard were @4Min 78rpms in mediocre sound: but, Caruso, Galli-Curci etc. were worth it.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't necessarily WATCH the operas on YouTube themselves, but rather download the opera in the .mp4 format using some software such as Freemake Video Downloader or real Downloader, either watch it like that or convert to an .avi file and reasample by using an appropriate software, so it can later be watched on any TV set that does have a USB slot.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

*This forum was began in 2009 and Complete Operas since then Now near 2018 have multiplied greatly on YouTube.

Thanks YouTube.*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnmusic said:


> *This forum was began in 2009 and Complete Operas since then Now near 2018 have multiplied greatly on YouTube.
> 
> Thanks YouTube.*


It's alright I guess but don't make it bigger then it is, people from outside working hard to upload. They are the heroes .:tiphat:


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Pugg said:


> It's alright I guess but don't make it bigger then it is, people from outside working hard to upload. They are the heroes .:tiphat:


And YouTube is working hard on deleting


----------

